# I Wanna Be On Welfare



## Blake Bowden (Feb 2, 2012)

Before you get all huffy...read the disclaimer...

[video=youtube;jpIrJE_iuSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpIrJE_iuSQ[/video]


----------



## Steve Cumbie (Feb 3, 2012)

_*lol   *_


----------



## Claybo (Feb 4, 2012)

That's great!! Sadly there are many people out there that are actually like that!!


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 5, 2012)

Did Bob Marley write this song?  

It has some very serious reggae back-beat cords.

Do these guys know they can also pickup a pack or two of Zigzag roller papers from the old super with that card. 

Just sayin'.

With their schedule they could catch The Muppets, The Gong Show and Bugs and the Roadrunner ... every afternoon!

Does this in any way sound fragmented.  I mean, life is for those who seize it.  Right?

I'm getting paranoid ... aren't I?  Ghee, I got the munchies big time!

 :thumbup1:


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh goodness!! Hahahah That is pretty funny. Sad, but true.  Thanks for posting, I needed some humor this early in the morning


----------

